# problems with MAC Studio Finish Concealer ?? help



## MACreation (Jan 27, 2007)

I use this every morning with a touch up late afternoon. But the products gets tough to remove and apply from the container. It tends to cake on since it comes out kinda hard. Is it meant to be this way? It's really hard to use with a brush and finger. And the


----------



## lah_knee (Jan 27, 2007)

its full coverage so ya its thick. i wouldnt recommend touching up with this one. its too thick and WILL look cakey. if you want to touch up, use some foundation or a liquid-y concealer which is easy to touch up with and blends in well


----------



## productjunkie (Jan 28, 2007)

You can touch up with this product. If you go for more of a liquid base concealer instead of the studio finish, the coverage wont be the same...
So.. I would heat it up under a light for about 10 seconds just to get it a little more smooth when applying.


----------



## liv (Jan 30, 2007)

I tested this out at the counter, and the MA used it over my existing makeup, and it looked really terrible like that on me.  Very obvious and cakey.  I agree though, maybe warming it up on your hand or with a light would work better.


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 31, 2007)

My MA told me that it is *must* to use a concealer brush...or else it will cake


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saniyairshad* 

 
_My MA told me that it is *must* to use a concealer brush...or else it will cake_

 
1.  she will tell you virtually anything to get you to buy a brush

2.  its actually alot easier to use it with ur finger, blends much nicer (this is the only time i will ever suggest finger over brush btw)


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Feb 1, 2007)

maybe it needs to be replaced? mine doesnt go on cakey, and its really easy to remove from the bottle. just a sugest!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_1.  she will tell you virtually anything to get you to buy a brush

2.  its actually alot easier to use it with ur finger, blends much nicer (this is the only time i will ever suggest finger over brush btw)_

 
Actually I use a brush, to put it on blend it, and always use my fingers to pat it down, no matter what concealer I use, so I use both? And actually the MA that suggested it, said it would go on more evenly and smoother and less cakey, plus she's a friend, she's stopped me from buying products that she thought wouldn't look good on me or I didn't really need (obsessive spending
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe), so I disagree with you telling me 
"1.  she will tell you virtually anything to get you to buy a brush"
I'm not trying to be rude, just wanted to make my point that's it


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 1, 2007)

I use my fingers OR a brush, and I'll tell ya: I prefer the brush to place it under the eyes and spread it, then I use my fingers to sort of "melt" it in place, sorta like the lovely lady above just said. I find that to be the best way to work with this great product! I DO NOT use it to touch up, though, because I can't get it not to look cakey- I think on top of powder, you're asking for trouble!


----------



## macslut (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_2. its actually alot easier to use it with ur finger, blends much nicer (this is the only time i will ever suggest finger over brush btw)_

 
I don't agree.  I tried it both ways and I find that using a concealer brush is alot easier.  It goes on smoother.


----------



## macslut (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_1. she will tell you virtually anything to get you to buy a brush_

 
I have NEVER had this happen to me.  The MAs at the counter I go to are very honest.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 16, 2008)

I apply this to my cheeks (post-acne spots) with my finger and it blends nicely, and I set with powder. But then after a few hours, it's not blended anymore. The best way I can describe it is "splotchy". Should I be using a brush instead? Or melting it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks...


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Mar 16, 2008)

I have studio finish and I have the same problem. I much prefer select cover-up or studio tech foundation (in my opinion it makes a great concealer).


----------



## lsperry (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_trimm_trabb* 

 
_I have studio finish and I have the same problem. I much prefer select cover-up or studio tech foundation (in my opinion it makes a great concealer)._

 
Yep! Same here. And I apply it only one time -- never needing a touch-up during the day. Also, I custom-blend 2 different shades of the select cover-up in a 5-gram jar. It's perfect.


----------

